# Paper Clip Beer Holder



## daveomak

A buddy of mine sent some pics about neat inventions... I thought this was cool and I have

a use  for it.......... thought I would pass it on... Dave


----------



## SmokinAl

That is innovative and I will use it.

Thanks Dave!


----------



## mdboatbum

But...if you stood them on end you could get a 12 pack in that same space. Neat idea though.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hmmm, never thought of that !!

I've only been using those clips for closing chips, pretzels, and snack bags.

Very Cool,

Bear


----------



## custom99

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, never thought of that !!
> 
> I've only been using those clips for closing chips, pretzels, and snack bags.
> 
> Very Cool,
> 
> Bear




I use the heat strip on the Food Saver to seal all the snacks back up.


----------



## mikhen

I just fill the whole shelf so the sides ofnthe fridge hold the beer from rolling.


----------



## flatbottombros

Dude you are a genius


----------

